# [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular



## Cooler Master (11. Februar 2015)

*[Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vom 11. bis zum 18. Februar 23:59 habt ihr die Chance eines von fünf 850 Watt Netzteilen der V-Serie zu gewinnen. Um teilnehmen zu können, muss nur *eine* der folgenden Anforderungen erfüllt werden und eine Nachricht mit dem Titel "V850" an info.de@coolermaster.eu gesendet werden. Diese muss den Vornamen sowie den ersten Buchstaben des Nachnamens beinhalten.

*a) *Drei Fragen richtig beantworten:


Wie groß ist der verbaute Lüfter ?
Wie viele PCIe Anschlüsse hat das V850 ?
Wie viele Produkte gibt es in der V-Serie ?
(Hinweise dazu in diesem Video)

*Oder*

*b)* Ein Foto vom eigenen multi-GPU System senden, auf welchem einen Zettel mit „V850“ als Nachweis zu sehen ist.

*Oder
*
*c)* Ein Foto der Materialien für ein geplantes Modding Projekt schicken (ebenfalls mit dem V850 Nachweis)

Viel Glück!

---
Teilnahmebedingungen:
1. Sollten die Gewinner sich binnen 72 Stunden nach der Benachrichtigung nicht melden, werden diese neu ausgelost.
2. Berechtigt zur Teilnahme sind ausschließlich Personen mit einer gültigen Postanschrift und einem dauerhaften Wohnsitz in Deutschland, Österreich oder der Schweiz.
3. Die Bewerber werden zufällig am 19.02.2015 ermittelt. Die Ziehung und die Benachrichtigung der Gewinner erfolgt durch Cooler Master Europe B.V. Die Gewinner werden per Email informiert und zusätzlich unter den News auf eu.coolermaster.com/de mit Vornamen und erster Buchstabe der Nachnamens bekannt gegeben.
4. Barauszahlungen der Sachpreise sind nicht möglich.
5. Die Gewinne werden aus der Berliner Cooler Master Filiale per DHL-Paket verschickt.
6. Daten sowie die Email-Adressen der Teilnehmer und Lieferadressen der Gweinner werden nicht in einer Datenbank gespeichert, an Dritte weitergeleitet oder für Werbezwecke benutzt.
7. Mitarbeiter/innen der Cooler Master Europe B.V sowie deren Angehörige und Medienvertreter sind von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen.
8. Mit der Absendung der vollständig und richtig ausgefüllten Email Nachricht akzeptieren die Teilnehmer diese Teilnahmebedingungen ohne Einschränkungen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Im Video wird das 700 Watt Modell nicht erwähnt. Fällt das unter den Tisch?


----------



## Cooler Master (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Gut gemerkt! Das V700 wird seit der Markteinführung des V750S(M) nicht mehr produziert. Es gibt daher mehrere richtige Antworten auf Frage 3.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Aha, sehr geschickt.
Man müsste also die Frage genauer verstehen. Wird gefragt, wie viele Modelle aktuell hergestellt werden oder wird gefragt, wie viele Modell aktuell zu kaufen sind? 
Denn das sind dann zwei unterschiedliche Zahlen [das 700 Watt Modell ist ja problemlos im Onlinehandel zu bekommen. Allerdings sinkt die Zahl der Händler schon, die es führen, wenn man Geizhals als Grundlage nimmt].


----------



## Jeretxxo (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Gleichmal teilgenommen, schöne aktion mit der Verlosung.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Hab ich jetzt auch. 
Ich gewinne zwar nie, aber was solls.


----------



## S754 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Mal schaun, hab noch nie Hardware gewonnen


----------



## bschicht86 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Punkt "B" ist für mich der einfachere Punkt. Muss ich dazu wirklich nur meine beiden GraKa's (in Aktion?) ablichten mit dem Schriftzug "V850"? Oder muss da noch mehr zu sehen sein?


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Hab ich so verstanden.
Mach ein Foto deiner beiden Karten, dem ein Zettel beiliegt, auf dem V850 steht.
So hast du dann das Foto deiner Karten mit dem Zettel drauf. Fertig.


----------



## Cooler Master (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Punkt "B" ist für mich der einfachere Punkt. Muss ich dazu wirklich nur meine beiden GraKa's (in Aktion?) ablichten mit dem Schriftzug "V850"? Oder muss da noch mehr zu sehen sein?



Hi Bschicht,
Genau, mit diesem Schriftzug auf einem Papier, wie Threshold beschrieben hat. Ob die Grakas in Aktion sind oder nicht macht dabei keinen Unterschied. Was immer für dich am einfachsten ist!
--
Sylvain


----------



## sav (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Tolle Aktion, ich versuche auch mal mein Glück.


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Ich hab auch mal mitgemacht... bei sowas gewinn ich eh nie, also was solls  Die Aktion find ich super


----------



## Mario2002 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Hab auch mitgemacht, aber ich glaube Antwort 3 passt bei mir nicht.
Egal, mitmachen ist alles.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Antwort 3 kannst du eigentlich nicht falsch beantworten, egal ob du dich nun am Video orientierst oder bei Geizhals nachschaust.


----------



## Jeretxxo (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Übrigens, da sind ein, zwei Fehler in der Teilnahmebedingung.

Bspw.: Ist die Adresse wo der Name des Gewinners veröffentlicht werden soll nicht eu.coolermaster.de sondern eu.coolermaster.com/de, auf erst genannter existiert gar keine Website.
Desweiteren sind ein paar Rechtschreibfehler enthalten.

Bspw.: 3. Die Bewerber werden zufällig am 19.02.2015 ermittelt.  Die Ziehung und *Verstätigung* der Gewinner erfolgt durch Cooler Master  Europe B.V. Die Gewinner werden per Email informiert und zusätzlich  unter den News auf eu.coolermaster.de mit Vornamen und erster Buchstabe  der Nachnamens bekannt gegeben.

Ich bin ja eigentlich kein Rechtschreibnazi, aber die Teilnahmebedingungen zu einem Gewinnspiel sollten möglichst fehlerfrei sein. 

Aber es steht auch falsch auf der Cooler Master eigenen Homepage.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Ich habe auch mal mein Glück versucht, mal schauen wo sich Fortuna so rumtreibt


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Ich hab auch mal auf Gut glück mit gemacht, gewonnen hab ich auch noch nie. Jedoch wäre es n guter Ersatz für mein BQ L8 530W


----------



## Watertouch (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold &amp; vollmodular*

Ich bin grade Ratlos ob die Lüfter wie der V8 GTS auch zur V Serie gehören.
Aber mit Multi GPU ist nicht zwangsläufig SLI/Crossfire gemeint oder? Also Mit ner PhysX Karte müsste ja auch zu Multi GPU zählen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Multi GPU bezieht sich nicht auf Physx sondern darauf, dass du zwei oder mehr Karten zur Bilddarstellung nutzt.


----------



## JeanLegi (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Auch mal Teigenommen und irgendwann werden wir alle ja mal Glück haben dürfen 

In diesem Sinne viel Glück uns allen


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Hab ich gewonnen?


----------



## sav (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Das Gewinnspiel läuft doch noch heute. [emoji14]


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Ach. Die Gewinner stehen doch schon fest.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich gewonnen?





> *Die Bewerber werden zufällig am 19.02.2015 ermittelt*.



Du dich noch etwas gedulden musst junger Padawan


----------



## sav (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Morgen wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Cooler Master (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold &amp; vollmodular*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Ich bin grade Ratlos ob die Lüfter wie der V8 GTS auch zur V Serie gehören.
> Aber mit Multi GPU ist nicht zwangsläufig SLI/Crossfire gemeint oder? Also Mit ner PhysX Karte müsste ja auch zu Multi GPU zählen.



Wir meinten die V-Reihe an Netzteilen, da es im ganzen Beitrag darum ging.  Ansonten: PhysX wär auch gültig gewesen. 

@ *Jeretxxo* : Danke für die Hinweise.

Die Gewinner werden heute noch angekündigt!
--
Sylvain


----------



## S754 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Hui, da bin ich mal gespannt, viel Glück allen!


----------



## Cooler Master (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Die Gewinner dieser Verlosung wurden gerade bekannt gegeben 
--
Sylvain


----------



## sav (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Schaaaaaaaaaade  

Trotzdem Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## Jeretxxo (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Yay, gewonnen! 

Jetzt fühl ich mich fast schon ein bisschen schlecht. 


Edit: Jetzt fehlen nur noch zwei oder drei nette Grafikkarten um mit den dicken 850 Watt auch was anzufangen, naja vielleicht beim nächsten Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*



Cooler Master schrieb:


> Die Gewinner dieser Verlosung wurden gerade bekannt gegeben
> --
> Sylvain



War ja klar. Wieder nichts gewonnen.  

Glückwunsch an alle, die gewonnen haben.


----------



## Watertouch (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Jaaaa du meine Güte! Danke Coolermaster  Ich hoffe ich war der einzige Philipp B. mit einer Gmail Adresse :3


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Wenn sich jetzt einer nicht per Mail meldet und die 72 Stunden verstreichen, kriege ich dann das Netzteil?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Da hatte wohl jemand Fortuna in den Keller gesperrt, na gut. Dann mal allen Gewinnern des Trafohäuschens meinen Glühstrumpf


----------



## Wolli (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

das ich auch mal etwas in meinem Leben bei einem Gewinnspiel gewinnen darf erstaunt mich doch schon sehr. wird dann wohl mein 4Jahre altes Corsair ablösen, auch wenn beide netzteile oversized sind


----------



## Jeretxxo (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Soviele Gewinner aus dem PCGH Forum? 
Das ist ja lustig.  


Edit@Thres: Du bekommst nur das mit dem kaputten Lüfter.


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Von mir auch Glückwunsch an alle fünf, über 50% scheinen ja aus dem PCGH-Forum zu sein  Viel Spaß damit... vielleicht macht ja mal jemand ein Casemod in Anlehnung daran  ... aber wagt es nicht, darüber kein Tagebuch zu führen


----------



## Watertouch (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Von mir auch Glückwunsch an alle fünf, über 50% scheinen ja aus dem PCGH-Forum zu sein  Viel Spaß damit... vielleicht macht ja mal jemand ein Casemod in Anlehnung daran  ... aber wagt es nicht, darüber kein Tagebuch zu führen


Wer weiß vielleicht?


----------



## JeanLegi (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

glückwunsch auch von mir noch schnell hinterher geschoben


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

schade leider nichts gewonnen =( aber natürlich an alle gewinner Herzlichen Glückwunsch

Dafür hab ich einen LEPA lerstest bekommen .. wird bis spätesten anfang märz im lüfterforum abgegeben


----------



## Watertouch (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Ist heute angekommen das gute stück ^^ ist so angenehm leise  kein vergleich zu meinem brüllenden Evga ;D


----------



## Watertouch (4. März 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold &amp; vollmodular*

ok sry hatte nicht so weit gedacht :/


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Du solltest sowas nicht posten. Das sind deine privaten Daten.


----------



## Watertouch (10. März 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du solltest sowas nicht posten. Das sind deine privaten Daten.


Kanns aber auch nicht wieder löschen :/


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Können kann man alles, du musst nur das Bild auswählen und löschen


----------



## Cooler Master (11. März 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Ich habe es für dich gelöscht 

MfG
Justin


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Ich brauche demnächst ein neues Netzteil.
Das olle P10 ist in die Jahre gekommen. 
Gibt es demnächst noch mal so eine Verlosung von euch?


----------



## Cooler Master (12. März 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Ne, leider nicht. Eine kommende Verlosung wird mit AiO Wasserkühlungen statt finden (die leisen/neuen Modelle der Nepton-Reihe, also 120XL & 240M). Vermutlich in April 
--
Sylvain


----------



## sav (12. März 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Wird doch immer interessanter.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*



Cooler Master schrieb:


> Ne, leider nicht. Eine kommende Verlosung wird mit AiO Wasserkühlungen statt finden (die leisen/neuen Modelle der Nepton-Reihe, also 120XL & 240M). Vermutlich in April
> --
> Sylvain



Ist doch auch i.O. 
Allerdings befürworte ich da doch eher einen 280er Radiator.
Aber irgendwie ist die Neptun 280L kaum zu bekommen. 

Oder bringt ihr demnächst noch mal eine neue Version mit 280er Radiator?


----------



## Cooler Master (17. März 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch auch i.O.
> Allerdings befürworte ich da doch eher einen 280er Radiator.
> Aber irgendwie ist die Neptun 280L kaum zu bekommen.
> 
> Oder bringt ihr demnächst noch mal eine neue Version mit 280er Radiator?



Hi,
Der Fokus is nun eher auf die neuen Modelle, die mit besseren und leiseren Lüfter geliefert werden. Dadurch ist die Leistung (zw. 240M & 280L) sehr vergleichbar, wenn nicht identisch. Bei deutlich geringer Lautstärke natürlich.
--
Sylvain


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Das hört sich doch sehr gut an.
Wichtig sind Lüfter, die im Idle auch niedrig drehen.
Mich selbst stören da Lüfter, die als Minimum Drehzahl 800rpm oder mehr haben. Das ist völlig unnötig.
Ob die CPU im Idle 25° oder 30° hat, spielt absolut keine Rolle.
Daher wünsche ich mir Lüfter, die auf 400rpm runter gehen und somit unhörbar sind.
Aber Lüfter sind nicht alles. Der beste Lüfter nützt nichts, wenn die Pumpe störende Geräusche verursacht.


----------



## dgcss (20. März 2015)

*AW: [Verlosung] Fünf V850 Netzteile,  80+ Gold & vollmodular*

Auch leider nichts gewonnen.... CoolerMaster wollte mir wohl einen weiteren Defekt/enttäuschung ersparen, da mein CoolerMaster 1000 SilentPro schon kurz nach dem kauf zu ner Brummkiste mit ausfällen wurde ;( Dann muss wohl diesmal ein vernümpftiges angeschafft werden ;(


----------

